
Show HN: Get Leads from Sharing Links to 3rd-Party Content - bulavard
https://www.bulavard.com/
======
bulavard
Hello HN Community! Our product is in beta and we are hoping to get feedback
on it and/or the website. Any feedback is appreciated, positive or negative.
The product is currently free. It's targeted at online content marketers who
share 3rd-party content.

When content marketers share links to 3rd party content via email newsletters,
blogs, or social media, they do not benefit directly from any visits to those
links. We provide a way for content marketers to overlay their own custom
messages with a button on the content within the links that they are sharing.
This provides an opportunity for these marketers to convert the visits to
their own sites.

Thanks for reading!

